# What typing keyboard? (PC)



## Niah2 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello everyone,

What typing keyboard do you guys use in your music studio?

My preference is for something that doesn't take a lot of space.

Edit: my DAW is FL Studio

Thank you


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 3, 2021)

hmm just found out about this 









Editors Keys Backlit Key. FL Studio WIN UK


Computer Keyboard for Windows With imprinted shortcuts for Image Line FL Studio, Backlit via LED, English keyboard layout (QWERTY), USB Port




www.thomann.de





Have experiences with this keyboard?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 3, 2021)

Mine is a Corsair K55 gaming keyboard which has six assignable macro keys on the left, but probably not what you are looking for. I understand about wanting a typing keyboard that is narrow from front to back, for the purpose of fitting everything comfortably on the desk.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 3, 2021)

I do a lot of typing and prefer a mechanical keyboard. I also don't have much desk space so went for the slimmest full size keyboard + num pad I could find. 
This is what I currently have -


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Mine is a Corsair K55 gaming keyboard which has six assignable macro keys on the left, but probably not what you are looking for. I understand about wanting a typing keyboard that is narrow from front to back, for the purpose of fitting everything comfortably on the desk.


Thank you for your suggestion, it looks like a really good keyboard. I have very limited space for the typing keyboard and the my trackball mouse unfortunately but I am also considering a new desk in the future.


----------



## muk (Oct 4, 2021)

If you are prone to tendonitis, and if you are using a mouse with your right arm, it's better to not have a numbers block. With it, the keyboard is too wide, and you have to angle your right arm away from your body when using the mouse. This puts stress on the muscles and tendons in your right arm. Not having a numbers block is more ergonomic, so choose a keyboard without one if you don't absolutely need it.


----------



## Niah2 (Oct 4, 2021)

muk said:


> If you are prone to tendonitis, and if you are using a mouse with your right arm, it's better to not have a numbers block. With it, the keyboard is too wide, and you have to angle your right arm away from your body when using the mouse. This puts stress on the muscles and tendons in your right arm. Not having a numbers block is more ergonomic, so choose a keyboard without one if you don't absolutely need it.


That's a really good advice. I don't think I ever use number block so I might opt for a smaller typing keyboard.

Thank you.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 4, 2021)

As I sit a a keyboard a lot and type a lot, I used a mechanical keyboard: Das Keyboard Professional. The thing types like a dream if you like the IBM style boards from the early years. But one thing you cannot escape, is the rattling noise the keys make. When I could not take that anymore, I sold it.

I now use a Microsoft Natural 4000, split keyboard. It makes for a relaxing typing experience due to the more natural position your arm and wrists are angled while typing. The cushion helps support your wrists and the noise is much less. The one "complaint" is that due to the cushioning and split keys, it takes a lot of desk space. I'm on my second one now (I really type a lot).

Also, for mouses, check the Logitech Master MX. Holds like a dream. I did use a vertical joystick type and that too works very comfortably.


----------



## EgM (Oct 4, 2021)

Logitech K360, has a numpad but is small


----------



## d.healey (Oct 4, 2021)

muk said:


> it's better to not have a numbers block.


I wonder why they don't make keyboard with the numpad on the left.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 4, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I wonder why they don't make keyboard with the numpad on the left.



They do: https://www.amazon.com/keyboard-number-pad-left/s?k=keyboard+with+number+pad+on+left


----------



## muk (Oct 4, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I wonder why they don't make keyboard with the numpad on the left.


Indeed. For right-handers that would be better.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Oct 4, 2021)

Logitech MX Keys if you don't want mechanical. With the backlight off I charge it maybe twice a year. They just came out with a mini version too, sans numpad.


----------



## Captain Oveur (Oct 4, 2021)

Ergodox


----------



## brek (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm a big fan of the "old school" Mac chiclet keyboards. 

...But I also need it to be Ten-keyless (did not know about the left handed number pads until now!) and it needs to be backlit.

Unfortunately, there are not many options that check all the boxes. 

I ended up with a "low profile" mechanical keyboard that uses brown switches. I still prefer the feel of the chiclets, but this is definitely better than my more conventional mechanical keyboard. 

Keychron K1 v4


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 4, 2021)

fakemaxwell said:


> Logitech MX Keys if you don't want mechanical. With the backlight off I charge it maybe twice a year. They just came out with a mini version too, sans numpad.


+1 The MX Mouse is great too.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 4, 2021)

The current Apple keyboard, whatever it's called.


----------

